# Overnight layover at Newark Airport



## JudyS (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, DH & I are off on our first Caribbean trip next week.  The good news:  we booked with frequent flyer miles.  The bad news: if we wanted to avoid an overnight layover, we would have to pay double the number of miles.  So, we now have an itinerary that requires an overnight layover at Newark Airport.  Our estimated arrival time is 10 pm at Newark, departing 7:50 am (yikes! I'm a night owl) to St. Maarten the next morning.

I have never had an overnight layover before.  (Although I did once spent 4 nights stranded at the Newark Airport....)   Is there anything I need to know about overnight layovers?  Will the airline expect me to retrieve my checked luggage, or will they check it through for the next day's flight?  Will I have any security hassles from leaving the airport and then coming back the next day?  (We plan to stay at an offsite hotel, and take a shuttle back and forth to the airport.  There is a Marriott on the airport premises, but it's way too pricey given that we'd probably only be there 6 or 7 hours, tops.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmdmfr (Mar 1, 2007)

Judy I am not from that area but I can help you on some of the questions as to retrieve your luggage I would say no that you do not have to retrieve your luggage but once you leave security you will have to go through it again. Once you leave you departing air port you should have all your airline tickets  and all you will have to do is go to security and show them you tickets when you arrive at the airport in the morning. What you might want to do is call the air line and they can tell you about the luggage to be on the safe side


----------



## wrxdoug (Mar 1, 2007)

I wondered if it would be worth enrolling in one of the clubs for an overnight depending if you are not leaving the airport.  If you are not a club member both delta and american allow you to pay a one time fee to go in and that might be worth it.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 1, 2007)

wrxdoug said:


> I wondered if it would be worth enrolling in one of the clubs for an overnight depending if you are not leaving the airport.  If you are not a club member both delta and american allow you to pay a one time fee to go in and that might be worth it.



The airline clubs are not open overnight. When are you going to be in Newark? We'll be there overnight this Saturday for an early morning flight on Sunday.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 1, 2007)

We have done a similar connection before - and are doing it again for spring break later this month.  It works well for us, because it breaks up an otherwise very long flight from the midwest to St. Maarten.  It also allows us to get into the island much earlier on Saturday than when we do the flight with a connection all in the same day.  Any additional hours on the island are a plus!

We have picked up our bags and taken them to the hotel with us, primarily because we had teenagers who couldn't get all the "essentials" like hair straighteners into just carryons.  I'm assuming you could leave them checked through, but I don't know the details of how you'd do that.

We have stayed at off site hotels that offer shuttles, usually based on where we can get a free room from hotel "points" programs.  There are several of the chains close to the airport.  If I recall, you need to ride the airport tram to one of the stops to catch the hotel shuttles; they don't pick up at the terminal itself.  But it was easy to do.

You do go back through security again.  I find Newark is an easy airport to get around, so this connection is one we don't mind doing.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 1, 2007)

We've used Hilton *Newark Airport *5-6 times with no problems.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the comments!

Pat H, we are arriving Sunday night, leaving Monday am.  Looks like we'll just miss you! 

We found a hotel with shuttle (Doubletree Newark Airport) via Hotwire & www.betterbidding.com

I haven't decided on whether we will check our luggage through to SXM or pick it up in Newark.  It sounds like we can probably do it either way.  I'm somewhat concerned that the luggage will get lost or stolen overnight.  On the other hand, we are bringing a *lot* of stuff and certainly don't need all of it in Newark.  (Like, snorkeling gear, a cooler, and a folding beach shelter!)   Any thoughts on how likely it is that the luggage will actually make it to SXM, if we don't pick it up in Newark?  We are switching not only planes, but airlines in Newark -- from Northwest to Continental.


----------



## cerralee (Mar 2, 2007)

*doubletree*

Through hotwire do you get parking for the week?  If so what is the cost?  I am debating over making a reservation myself that I know includes parking, doing hotwire, or leaving Northeastern pa for the early morning flight out on the 10th from Newark.  What was your hotwire price?


----------



## JudyS (Mar 2, 2007)

cerralee said:


> Through hotwire do you get parking for the week?  If so what is the cost?  I am debating over making a reservation myself that I know includes parking, doing hotwire, or leaving Northeastern pa for the early morning flight out on the 10th from Newark.  What was your hotwire price?


I don't think there's any way to get a week's parking through Hotwire, but you could ask on www.betterbidding.com

I'm paying about $78 with taxes & fees for a night at the Doubletree Newark Airport.  I don't even know if the Doubletree offers free parking while you are staying there.  I'm not parking at all at Newark because I'm flying in to Newark from Detroit -- as my initial post says, I have a layover at Newark.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 2, 2007)

*Regarding original question*

I think that you will have to retreive your luggage and recheck it the next day based on my flight to Barbados last Dec. on Delta.  I flew from CLE to ATL on Friday evening, and did not fly to B-dos til the next morning.  I was not allowed to check my bag thru for this itinerary.


----------



## Cozgal (Mar 3, 2007)

cerralee said:


> Through hotwire do you get parking for the week?  If so what is the cost?  I am debating over making a reservation myself that I know includes parking, doing hotwire, or leaving Northeastern pa for the early morning flight out on the 10th from Newark.  What was your hotwire price?



We are driving to Newark and overnighting at Doubletree in 2 weeks. I spent hours searching for a good rate that included parking for the week. The best rate I found including all taxes, was at www.Stay123.com. This is the first time I used them so am keeping my fingers crossed. Some of the other hotels hada cheaper room rate but charged for parking.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 4, 2007)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I think that you will have to retreive your luggage and recheck it the next day based on my flight to Barbados last Dec. on Delta.  I flew from CLE to ATL on Friday evening, and did not fly to B-dos til the next morning.  I was not allowed to check my bag thru for this itinerary.


Thanks for the info.  The person I spoke to at Northwest thought I would be able to check my luggage through, but they didn't sound very knowledgable.


----------

